# Dura-Ace BB bearing life



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I just installed a Dura-Ace 7800 crank and BB and was curious about bearing life. Installation at home was a snap(with the correct tools) and much less messy than greasing and adjusting bearings and cups every 2000 miles.

I am assuming that the bearings and cups are replaced rather than cleaned and repacked but how long can I expect them to last? I never start a ride when it is raining but get caught out 2-3 times a year for an hour or 2.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Too short IMHO, so I switched to the Octa Dura Ace BB, once again -great stuff!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

steelbikerider said:


> I just installed a Dura-Ace 7800 crank and BB and was curious about bearing life. Installation at home was a snap(with the correct tools) and much less messy than greasing and adjusting bearings and cups every 2000 miles.
> 
> I am assuming that the bearings and cups are replaced rather than cleaned and repacked but how long can I expect them to last? I never start a ride when it is raining but get caught out 2-3 times a year for an hour or 2.



I've had mine for 2 and a half years. I've put roughly 15,000 miles on them since then. they're still fine.

But aren't the cups only like 40 bucks anyway? Not bad given roughly a 3 year life. I spend more than that on chains.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

I considered mine as worn-out after a year, with noticable sound and resitance, compared to a three year old Octalink DA BB.

And 40 bucks are 40 bucks, compared to a few inches of lubricant now and then.

Maybe those FSA last longer .... .


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

*i think you are a*

cheap SOB. doesnt bother me
a bit to spend 40 bones on new cups after 2 yrs on my bb. couldn't be happier.
quit aiming the power washer directly at them.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Note: side loading the bearings (overtightening with that little plastic tool - it's small, so you can't overtorque on it. Just lightly tighten) will lead to an increased experience in replacing one's own bottom bracket cups. In general, when they give you a little wrench, it's cause it doesn't need to be very tight. When they use little bolts, it's cause they want you to use a little wrench, which means they want you to avoid overtightening.

That said, I recently sent a dura-ace octalink series bottom bracket back to shimano as it was a year and a half old, and clicky as all getout. Three year warranty means they send me a new one. Dunno if they'd be so easy to win over on the 7800 series cups, even if they are inexpensive. Yes, I'm a cheapskate. $40 is a new set of tires, or cables and brakepads, or chain, etc... 

No, the FSA BB units use the same bearings as the shimano ones. Doubt they'd last any longer. They're all the same size cartridges, and all made in the same factory in singapore by an 8 year old. 

So, when you replace your BB cups, buy from an authorized retailer, and save that receipt. Download the PDF file from the shimano website, and off they go. Methinks this is where dura-ace parts are worth it over ultegra, for that extra year warranty.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I've got over 2 years and close to 20,000 miles on mine and thats through winter and spring in the Northeast and it is still like new. That has to be one of the most maintanence free BBs I've had in 20 years of riding. A friend got only over a year on his Giant. Perhaps he had too much load on the bearings.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Plus, and that´s the most important thing to me, the 7700 are the smoothest running cups 
ißve ever had, it´s light maybe only the stiffness of the 7800 crans are lacking and the -at least to me- cool look of the new cranks. 

Maybe the new DA with a ceramicbearing would be worth a try but my cups were -Ok, I would say nearly- done after not one full race/riding season with some extremly messy rain-stages, I must confirm.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

*Newbie question*

Just wondering, but what's BB mean?


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Bottom Bracket?^^


----------

